# GPRS + Bluetooth через PPPD (уже exit code=16), LCP timeout

## WebXDev

Хочу поднять GPRS+Bluetooth через PPPD. Фигня в том, что PPPD возращает ошибку с кодом 16.

ГПРС в телефоне активирован и работает.

Блютус также

В файл /etc/conf.d/net я добавил это:

```
config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

RC_NEED_ppp0="bluetooth"

link_ppp0="/dev/rfcomm0"

username_ppp0="beeline"

password_ppp0="beeline"

pppd_ppp0=(

"maxfail 0" # WARNING: It's not recommended you use change this

# if you don't specify maxfail then we assume 0

"updetach" # If not set, "/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start" will return

# immediately, without waiting the link to come up

# for the first time.

# Do not use it for dial-on-demand links!

"debug" # Enables syslog debugging

"noauth" # Do not require the peer to authenticate itself

"defaultroute" # Make this PPP interface the default route

"usepeerdns" # Use the DNS settings provided by PPP

# Dead peer detection

"lcp-echo-interval 15" # Send a LCP echo every 15 seconds

"lcp-echo-failure 3" # Make peer dead after 3 consective

# echo-requests

# Dial-up settings

"lock" # Lock serial port

"115200" # Set the serial port baud rate

"modem crtscts" # Enable hardware flow control

"noauth"

"kdebug 7"

"persist"

)

phone_number_ppp0=( "*99***1#" )

chat_ppp0=(

'ABORT' 'BUSY'

'ABORT' 'ERROR'

'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

'ABORT' 'Username/Password Incorrect'

'TIMEOUT' '5'

'' 'AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.beeline.ru"'

'OK' 'ATDT\T'

'TIMEOUT' '60'

'CONNECT' ''

'TIMEOUT' '5'

'~--' ''

)
```

```

/etc/wvdial.conf:

[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/rfcomm0

#Baud = 115200

Baud = 460800

#Init1 = ATZ

#Init2 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.beeline.ru"

Init = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.beeline.ru"

Dial Command = ATD

Phone = *99***1#

Username = beeline

Password = beeline

New PPPD = yes

```

так я запускаю wvdial:

```

# wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.beeline.ru"

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.beeline.ru"

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATD*99***1#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATD*99***1#

CONNECT

--> Carrier detected. Waiting for prompt.

--> Don't know what to do! Starting pppd and hoping for the best.

--> Starting pppd at Thu Jul 17 19:04:00 2008

--> Pid of pppd: 6784

--> Using interface ppp0

--> Disconnecting at Thu Jul 17 19:04:30 2008

--> The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)

--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.

--> Try again and look into /var/log/messages and the wvdial and pppd man pages for more information. 

```

```
# cat /var/log/messages | grep pppd

Jul 17 19:12:57 localhost pppd[7485]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Jul 17 19:12:57 localhost pppd[7485]: Using interface ppp0

Jul 17 19:12:57 localhost pppd[7485]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/rfcomm0

Jul 17 19:13:27 localhost pppd[7485]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Jul 17 19:13:27 localhost pppd[7485]: Connection terminated.

Jul 17 19:13:27 localhost pppd[7485]: Modem hangup

Jul 17 19:13:27 localhost pppd[7485]: Exit.

#
```

В чём фигня может быть?

Может ещё какие конфиги необходимо показать?Last edited by WebXDev on Thu Jul 17, 2008 3:55 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## ba

а что в логах-то? 

```
grep pppd /var/log/messages
```

----------

## WebXDev

 *ba wrote:*   

> а что в логах-то? 
> 
> ```
> grep pppd /var/log/messages
> ```
> ...

 

проапдейтил первый пост.

Я попытался ещё через KPPP залогиниться, вот что в /var/log/messages получил:

 *Quote:*   

> Jul 17 19:57:08 localhost pppd[7236]: By default the remote system is required to authenticate itself
> 
> Jul 17 19:57:08 localhost pppd[7236]: (because this system has a default route to the internet)
> 
> Jul 17 19:57:08 localhost pppd[7236]: but I couldn't find any suitable secret (password) for it to use to do so.
> ...

 

куда ему надо прописать логин и пароль?

----------

## ba

 *WebXDev wrote:*   

> куда ему надо прописать логин и пароль?

 

в /etc/ppp/{pap,chap}-secrets в зависимости от метода аутентификации, у тебя скорее всего pap

в первом посте у тебя есть вариант подъема через /etc/conf.d/net, там у тебя включен дебаг, попробуй поднять его тем способом и скнь логи

----------

## ArtSh

Судя по всему ошибка подключения через Bluetooth. Вот мой конфиг

```
# cat /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf

#

# RFCOMM configuration file.

#

rfcomm0 {

        # Automatically bind the device at startup

        bind yes;

        #bind no;

        # Bluetooth address of the device

        #device 11:22:33:44:55:66;

        device хх:хх:хх:хх:хх:хх;

        # RFCOMM channel for the connection

        channel 1;

        # Description of the connection

        comment "Example Bluetooth device";

}

# cat /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf 

#                                            

# HCI daemon configuration file.             

#                                            

# HCId options

options {

        # Automatically initialize new devices

        autoinit yes;

        # Security Manager mode

        #   none - Security manager disabled

        #   auto - Use local PIN for incoming connections

        #   user - Always ask user for a PIN

        #

        security user;

        # Pairing mode

        #   none  - Pairing disabled

        #   multi - Allow pairing with already paired devices

        #   once  - Pair once and deny successive attempts

        pairing multi;

        # Default PIN code for incoming connections

        passkey "pin-код";

}

# Default settings for HCI devices

device {

        # Local device name

        #   %d - device id

        #   %h - host name

        name "BlueZ (%d)";

        # Local device class

        class 0x000100;

        # Default packet type

        #pkt_type DH1,DM1,HV1;

        # Inquiry and Page scan

        iscan enable; pscan enable;

        # Default link mode

        #   none   - no specific policy

        #   accept - always accept incoming connections

        #   master - become master on incoming connections,

        #            deny role switch on outgoing connections

        lm accept;

        # Default link policy

        #   none    - no specific policy

        #   rswitch - allow role switch

        #   hold    - allow hold mode

        #   sniff   - allow sniff mode

        #   park    - allow park mode

        lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

}

```

В dmesg должно быть что-то типа

```
Jul 17 15:51:51 P1localhost hcid[7489]: link_key_request (sba=xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx, dba=yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy)

Jul 17 15:51:52 P1localhost chat[28143]: abort on (BUSY)

Jul 17 15:51:52 P1localhost chat[28143]: abort on (ERROR)

Jul 17 15:51:52 P1localhost chat[28143]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

Jul 17 15:51:52 P1localhost chat[28143]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Jul 17 15:51:52 P1localhost chat[28143]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

Jul 17 15:51:52 P1localhost chat[28143]: abort on (Invalid Login)

Jul 17 15:51:52 P1localhost chat[28143]: abort on (Login incorrect)

Jul 17 15:51:52 P1localhost chat[28143]: timeout set to 5 seconds

Jul 17 15:51:52 P1localhost chat[28143]: send (ATZ^M)

Jul 17 15:51:52 P1localhost chat[28143]: expect (OK)

Jul 17 15:51:52 P1localhost chat[28143]: ATZ^M^M

Jul 17 15:51:52 P1localhost chat[28143]: OK

Jul 17 15:51:52 P1localhost chat[28143]:  -- got it

Jul 17 15:51:52 P1localhost chat[28143]: send (AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.beeline.ru"^M)

Jul 17 15:51:52 P1localhost chat[28143]: timeout set to 60 seconds

Jul 17 15:51:52 P1localhost chat[28143]: expect (OK)

Jul 17 15:51:52 P1localhost chat[28143]: ^M

Jul 17 15:51:52 P1localhost chat[28143]: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.beeline.ru"^M^M

Jul 17 15:51:52 P1localhost chat[28143]: OK

Jul 17 15:51:52 P1localhost chat[28143]:  -- got it

Jul 17 15:51:52 P1localhost chat[28143]: send (ATDT*99***1#^M)

Jul 17 15:51:52 P1localhost chat[28143]: expect (CONNECT)

Jul 17 15:51:52 P1localhost chat[28143]: ^M

Jul 17 15:51:54 P1localhost chat[28143]: ATDT*99***1#^M^M

Jul 17 15:51:54 P1localhost chat[28143]: CONNECT

Jul 17 15:51:54 P1localhost chat[28143]:  -- got it

Jul 17 15:51:54 P1localhost chat[28143]: send (^M)

Jul 17 15:51:54 P1localhost chat[28143]: timeout set to 5 seconds

Jul 17 15:51:54 P1localhost chat[28143]: expect (~)

Jul 17 15:51:54 P1localhost chat[28143]: ^M

Jul 17 15:51:54 P1localhost chat[28143]: ~

Jul 17 15:51:54 P1localhost chat[28143]:  -- got it

Jul 17 15:51:54 P1localhost chat[28143]: send (^M)

Jul 17 15:51:54 P1localhost pppd[11584]: Serial connection established.

Jul 17 15:51:54 P1localhost pppd[11584]: Using interface ppp0

Jul 17 15:51:54 P1localhost pppd[11584]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/rfcomm0

Jul 17 15:51:57 P1localhost pppd[11584]: PAP authentication succeeded

Jul 17 15:51:58 P1localhost pppd[11584]: local  IP address 10.210.121.71

Jul 17 15:51:58 P1localhost pppd[11584]: remote IP address 10.6.6.6

Jul 17 15:51:58 P1localhost pppd[11584]: primary   DNS address 217.118.66.243

```

P.S. Ещё может быть, не те опции pppd. Для отладки, попробуйте убрать все опции pppd и добавляйте их по одной. У меня например так: pppd_ppp0="usepeerdns defaultroute modem crtscts usehostname noipdefault"

----------

## WebXDev

Заработало!!!!

На этом форуме я нашёл конфиг:

 *Quote:*   

> $ cat /etc/ppp/options
> 
> user beeline
> 
> defaultroute # стандартные роутинг
> ...

 

и после него всё отлично заработало...

Спасибо всем откликнувшимся!!

----------

